# TP's House of Mirrors



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

So I thought I'd start this journal so I could talk about Designer Supplements and all of our products and pimp the shit out them (just kidding Rob!)

Seriously though, I noticed all of my old friends posting, and rather then hijack other journals (sorry Tam), I figured I'd start this and a bantar thread.  I will use it as a journal in a certain sense, as I will track training and diet and progress, but I will more us it to vent, bitch, whine and generally complain.  Everyone else can feel free to do the same.  Unless I don't like you -- then stay the fuck out. 

It has been a long time since I have journalled on IM, so a brief recap.

I tore my rotator cuff badly 2 1/2 years ago.  I have struggled with consistence in my training and diet since.  I got serious again about 2 months ago and am working on getting my size and strength back, and losing the extra fat.

So far I have gained back a nice amount of muscle, and have dropped about 10 pounds and 2 inches on the big ole gut. Still have quite a ways to go.

Diet:  Meh.  Its a modified recomp diet right now that included low carbs, high protein, and hi-ish fats, designed because I am using X-Factor right now.

Training: Modified HIT, High intensity, low frequency, 1 BP per workout.

Supplementation.  Trying X-Factor for this first time.  I was pretty excited to try this.  Its been 2 1/2 weeks (total 50 day cycle) and I haven't noticed much yet.  Other supplements include plenty of protein (various types), low dose Melting Point, VIGOR, GXR, and Basic Cuts as necessary.

Let the games begin!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So far I have gained back a nice amount of muscle, and have dropped about 10 pounds and 2 inches on the big ole gut. Still have quite a ways to go.



So only 60 more lbs left to drop.  In all seriousness...Weren't you in a weight loss competition last year?  How did that pan out?  Oh wait, I remember, I won that shit hands down.


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2006)

So are you still a fatty?


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2006)

Cool beans.  Glad to see you back


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Ouch.  Where's the love?  

Thanks Iain.

Dale show up at the Europa or Olympia, and we'll see who looks better. 

Jodi, yes.


----------



## topolo (May 18, 2006)

I think this thread will seve as an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Tops, you inspire me!


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Ouch.  Where's the love?
> 
> Thanks Iain.
> 
> ...


 You know I'm only playing with ya


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, but truth hurts.  A lot.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I noticed all of my old friends posting, and rather then hijack other journals (sorry Tam), begin!





It's okay sweetie pie...you can be my whore anyday!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Dale show up at the Europa or Olympia, and we'll see who looks better.



Why would I want to compete in an overblown beauty pageant?  
I have been to the Best Western Europa in Montreal, good times.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Dale show up at the Europa or Olympia, and we'll see who looks better.



TP, are you going to the Europa?????

I'll be there!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

We are THE main sponsors.

Look who has the biggest logo?

http://www.europasupershow.com/

(Hopefully Rob won't mind this post).

Come by, we have lots of fun stuff planned.


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah, but truth hurts.  A lot.


I'm pretty confident you'll live


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

I may not.  I am thin skinned.  Thankfully the blubber protects me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Cool...you can hook me up with goodies!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2006)

how is the ROM in your shoulder?  How did the re-hab turn out?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Very good.  I am sure ROM is slightly limited, but its not noticeable by me.


----------



## nikegurl (May 18, 2006)

love your signature.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Why thank you!


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Hey Ann, long time no speak.  Boys are good thanks!  One in the oven, actually.


Somehow I knew it  Congrats!!!

Glad your back! Gives me even more motivation to hang around IM again.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Psychic?

This is it though, we are done.


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

Any preference for another boy or a girl? I tell ya, after 3 boys (including John) I was sooooooooooooooooooo happy to get my little girl!!!

Also, the girl clothes are much cuter then the boy stuff


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2006)

Boys are the way to go   much less worries.  Wife has one in the oven as well, not only would the hand me downs be great.  But those teenage years assuming we had a girl scare the living hell out of me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

I want a baby


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Boys are the way to go   much less worries.  Wife has one in the oven as well, not only would the hand me downs be great.  But those teenage years assuming we had a girl scare the living hell out of me



Agreed.  Its a third boy for us.  We were hoping for a girl, but its definitely easier this way.  And no, Ann, there will be no fourth!


----------



## nikegurl (May 18, 2006)

oh wow...CONGRATULATIONS on the newbie.    (you too Iain   )

it's like a mini-reunion in here.  (hi, Ann   )


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2006)

Due date?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> oh wow...CONGRATULATIONS on the newbie.    (you too Iain   )
> 
> it's like a mini-reunion in here.  (hi, Ann   )



Thanks!

Iain -- August.  You?


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2006)

Mid September.  Mind you the little guy was almost a month early. So who knows.

Oh and congrats


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

You too.  Our boys were also a month early, but that is relatively meaningless given the twin thang.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Any chance it's another set of twins?


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> it's like a mini-reunion in here.  (hi, Ann   )


I'm lovin this reunion, its great!!!

HI NG!!!  What's been up with you???


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I'm lovin this reunion, its great!!!
> 
> HI NG!!!  What's been up with you???



Too be clear, this is officially permissible and wanted in this journal (and ironically, no, that was not sarcastic).

TT -- absolutely ZERO chance of another set of twins.  Whew.


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I want a baby


I'm sorry hun!


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Mid September.  Mind you the little guy was almost a month early. So who knows.


How exciting!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2006)

Wow, flashbacks


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Wow, flashbacks



I know.  Ain't it fun!


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

Ok so let's re-cap...

fade and I have
*18 yr old boy
*11 yr old boy
*21 month old girl
*haven't decided whether to have one more

FG has...
*3 boys
*really wants another baby

TP has
*twin boys
*another boy due in Aug

ID has
*one darling little boy
*another baby due in Sept

NG has 
*one baby

NT has
*a BEAUTIFUL tween daughter

Anyone from the reunion I miss???


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Wow, flashbacks



  and not even drug-induced.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> absolutely ZERO chance of another set of twins.  Whew.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Speak for yourself.


----------



## topolo (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Too be clear, this is officially permissible and wanted in this journal (and ironically, no, that was not sarcastic).
> 
> TT -- absolutely ZERO chance of another set of twins.  Whew.



To, not too.....





			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Great idea!  Did you think that up yourself?
> 
> Its a perfect fit to, what with Topolo's warm and charming personality!



Too, not to........

Go Duke!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

You never cease to be unfunny.  Its quite a talent.


----------



## topolo (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You never cease to be unfunny.  Its quite a talent.



It's..........

and thank you.


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Ok so let's re-cap...
> 
> fade and I have
> *18 yr old boy
> ...



Me   But I don't have kids


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Me   But I don't have kids


I did think of you but couldn't decide what to put. How's this?

Jodi has...
*0 kids and a great bod to prove it!


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2006)

Ok, that works.  Great bod.......I wish


----------



## CourtQueen (May 18, 2006)

TP - CONGRATS!!! (and what a relief it isn't another set of twins...whew  I sweat about that just thinking about getting pregnant again)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Court, how have you been?  How are your twins?


----------



## CourtQueen (May 18, 2006)

Groovy!! Thanks  Still playing volleyball and all that.  Twins are wonderful.  They are excited for Kindergarten.  Have to bring them out your way to visit the grandparents soon.  You still doing the Avant thing?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

Kindergarden already?  Wow.  My guys just turned 4.

No, I have not been with Avant for over a year now.  Check out my sig.  I am with a different company, which I am not allowed to talk about here, apparently.  Ah, f-it, since you, an unaffiliated and unbiased member asked

www.designersupps.com


----------



## Robboe (May 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So only 60 more lbs left to drop.  In all seriousness...Weren't you in a weight loss competition last year?  How did that pan out?  Oh wait, I remember, I won that shit hands down.



Nae, laddy. Yay did'nae.


----------



## Robboe (May 19, 2006)

Some random quotes that Steve will get, but no one else:

"It is my destiny.  he's going to crash and throw me to the sharks so he can escape."

_"Just realised the irony of this - his boat is called "Destiny"..._

"ohmygod

its a final destination moment

not going"

LOL


----------



## tidalwaverus (May 19, 2006)

How is everyone I miss ya sry I left. I ripped my ACL in my knee and then lost my job before Vegas I was so depreessed having to go though rehab and surgry again. my son just turned 7 yo last week. It is so hard to get back into training after an injury but I'm still trying.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Some random quotes that Steve will get, but no one else:
> 
> "It is my destiny.  he's going to crash and throw me to the sharks so he can escape."
> 
> ...



That is awesome.  I can fake driving like I don't know what I am doing.  Or maybe I am not faking.  She is going.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

UPDATE:  Good arm workout today.  Worked up to 90 lb hammer curls (5 reps), and did a variety of other bi and tri exercises.  Thickness is starting to come back, but I still have a ways to go.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 19, 2006)

Reading this thread makes me feel like I've gone back in time through a time warp.    I wonder who'll show up next?


----------



## aggies1ut (May 19, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Kindergarden already?  Wow.  My guys just turned 4.
> 
> No, I have not been with Avant for over a year now.  Check out my sig.  I am with a different company, which I am not allowed to talk about here, apparently.  Ah, f-it, since you, an unaffiliated and unbiased member asked
> 
> www.designersupps.com


Btw, nice job of DS signing Will and Jen.


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2006)

well, we are on page 3 and I was still wondering if TP had weights in his house of mirrors?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, we are on page 3 and I was still wondering if TP had weights in his house of mirrors?



Check post 57.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Btw, nice job of DS signing Will and Jen.



Why thank you.  I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, we are on page 3 and I was still wondering if TP had weights in his house of mirrors?



Yes, here it is...


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2006)

Your journal is looking like mine over at M&M.


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Supplementation.  Trying X-Factor for this first time.  I was pretty excited to try this.  Its been 2 1/2 weeks (total 50 day cycle) and I haven't noticed much yet.  Other supplements include plenty of protein (various types), low dose Melting Point, VIGOR, GXR, and Basic Cuts as necessary.



If I remember correctly, your caveman gene's limited your success with supplements. Now seeing your part owner, I was just wondering what supp's do work for you. And no I don't mind if you pimp your own stuff, just wondering what works for you. If it works for you then it HAS to work for the rest of us


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2006)

here he is getting in a few reps before hitting the NYC clubs on a friday night..


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Check post 57.




Shiat....90lb hammer curls!!  Yikes!


I am going to be out in Garden city this sunday at by buddies gym.  he is having an olympic lifting meet.  It is the qualifier for the empire state games (the state championship) in aug.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, your caveman gene's limited your success with supplements. Now seeing your part owner, I was just wondering what supp's do work for you. And no I don't mind if you pimp your own stuff, just wondering what works for you. If it works for you then it HAS to work for the rest of us



Aside from proteins, MRPs, a multi, fish oil, and an anti-oxidant (VIGOR), I like the following for personal use:

* Love Activate.
* Love Rebound Reloaded (liked original RXT).
* I like XCEED, buts its effects are mild on me.
* Love Basic Cuts.

* I use Lean Xtreme, GXR, and low dose Melting Point off and on, but all are mild for me.

* Jury is still out on X-Factor, we shall see.
* I use BCAAs when cutting (ICE or XTEND).
* I absolutely loved Vendetta from XF.
* I like SesaThin, but only for its health benefits.
* I like PhenoGen at double or triple dose.

There are others I'd like to try, but I don't get around to testing other peoples products much, not enough time!


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2006)

I want to know what fat burner you recommend??? Got anything like the original Clenbutrx with ephedra by VPX Sports???

I tried something with Hoodia and it made my stomach cramp bad enough to where I can't take it anymore


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

Melting Point is fabulous if you can get the right dosage.  If you go too high, you get muscle cramping, if you go too low, it doesn't do much.  People who find the sweet spot LOVE it.

I have not been able to find that sweet spot.  At the level I was seeing good results, I was cramping severly.

If you are looking for an energizer, then give Basic Cuts a whirl, its cheap and effective.

Another option is Scorch by Man.  I have not used it, but its a good formula, and gets great reviews.  I have also been curious about Thermolife's Dicana, but again, have not used it.


----------



## nikegurl (May 19, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I know.  Ain't it fun!



Thanks for encouraging it.    I mean....why start another journal myself when I have yours?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

Nah, this is the official IM Reunion Journal.


----------



## nikegurl (May 19, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Another option is Scorch by Man.  I have not used it, but its a good formula, and gets great reviews.  I have also been curious about Thermolife's Dicana, but again, have not used it.



I haven't tried Melting Point....and in all honesty, Scorch is the only fb I've used in at least a year - but I did really like it.  Did nice things for my mood (b/c I AM a moody beotch  ) as an added "bonus".     It wasn't terribly dramatic in terms of energy boost but I do think it helped with fat loss.

Hey TP. every tried Ergolean Amp?  I like that one preworkout.  Most of the time I forget to take it (lame, I know) but the 5 or so times I've used it I've been happy with it in terms of an energy boost and extra "focus"


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

I had several packs of AMP and it did nothing for me.


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

Even though TP is like this rough bodybuilder type, he still has an eloquent use of words.


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

TP, might I suggest the patented NHA stack for your next cycle.


----------



## topolo (May 19, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I had several packs of AMP and it did nothing for me.



I actually liked it at high doses.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I actually liked it at high doses.



I only double dosed it once.

Dyl, that is up after X-factor.


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2006)

Anyone got a cure for a snoring hubby???


----------



## BigDyl (May 20, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I only double dosed it once.
> 
> Dyl, that is up after X-factor.



What's X-Factor?


----------



## topolo (May 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> What's X-Factor?



It is a device that regulates sex drive.


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2006)

Hey NT... you don't seem to have a journal so I'll say  to you here!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> What's X-Factor?



http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=2260

Topolo just like to think everything improves sex drive, it keeps his hopes up.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hey NT... you don't seem to have a journal so I'll say  to you here!



Has he even posted here?


----------



## BigDyl (May 21, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=2260
> 
> Topolo just like to think everything improves sex drive, it keeps his hopes up.





So is it like ecdysterone?  That's what I'm on now, E-20.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2006)

Um, no.  Did you read the link?  It is arachadonic acid.  I have yet to try ECDY.


----------



## topolo (May 21, 2006)

TP, do you like it so far? What dose are you taking?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2006)

I started at 4 caps (recommended dose) and have upped it to 5 the last few days.  2 bottles will last 50 days at 4 caps, and I have three bottles, so I'll likely up it to 6 at some point.

At this point, I am filling out quite nicely.  I can't say its the XF, it may be the increased calories and muscle memory.  Depend on how the next 3 weeks go.


----------



## BigDyl (May 21, 2006)

Interesting.  After I run E-20 for a while.  I may jump to rebound XT by itself or the NHA stack together.  Then maybe to this eventually.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Has he even posted here?


Don't know... but I do know he reads more than he posts


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

TP


----------



## BigDyl (May 23, 2006)

Where's the updates?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 23, 2006)

Just got back from Boston.  No training for 5 days, I'll be back in the gym on Thursday.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2006)

Boston....sorry to hear it.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, I was at the game.  It sucked.  Where is Jodi to make fun?

I was also there on business, visting some of the Vitamin Shoppes.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, I was at the game.  It sucked.  Where is Jodi to make fun?

I was also there on business, visting some of the Vitamin Shoppes.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2006)

NY sucks, not Boston.  Boston is the best city!

I won't make fun of you yet TP, looks like the Skankee's got it tonight


----------



## topolo (May 24, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was at the game.  It sucked.  Where is Jodi to make fun?
> 
> I was also there on business, visting some of the Vitamin Shoppes.





			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was at the game.  It sucked.  Where is Jodi to make fun?
> 
> I was also there on business, visting some of the Vitamin Shoppes.




This post was better the second time, thanks.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 25, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> NY sucks, not Boston.  Boston is the best city!
> 
> I won't make fun of you yet TP, looks like the Skankee's got it tonight



You did make fun, and then edited it after the Yanks took the next two.  

+++++++++++++++++

UPDATE: After 5 days off (from training and diet and supplements) I trained chest and back today.  It was a good workout, strength was nice, but endurance was off.  Tomorrow will be arms and legs, and Monday I return to the ole standby.


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2006)

No I didn't goofball.  I wrote that when the game was just about over.


----------



## Robboe (May 25, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You did make fun, and then edited it after the Yanks took the next two.



Good Lord, Steve. Did you just use a smiley?


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2006)

Steve, I didn't even see the game, how could I have done that?  lol

Seriously I didn't.  Trust me if I was going to make fun of the Skankee's I would and I wouldn't edit it either.  They suck


----------



## Twin Peak (May 26, 2006)

Update:  I am getting sick again.  Damn kids.


----------



## topolo (May 26, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Update:  I am getting sick again.  Damn kids.



Anything we can do? I can have Dale come over and rub your back and feet.


----------



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

Hey TP, post some numbers for us...


like:

Exersize, reps, weight.


Thanks.


----------



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

And no more "funny" posts.  This is a serious thread.


----------



## topolo (May 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hey TP, post some numbers for us...
> 
> 
> like:
> ...



What is exersize??????


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2006)

Hey TP, glad your back here! Still reading the Sword of Truth series?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2006)

Yeah man.  Read the latest a few months ago.  It was great.  Only two left.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah man.  Read the latest a few months ago.  It was great.  Only two left.


It was good, though I'll need to reread it when the new one comes out. That'll be in the fall right?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2006)

Not sure when its scheduled for, let me know if you find out.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2006)

I just checked, it's scheduled for release in July!!! When the last book comes out I'll have to read them all again.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hey TP, post some numbers for us...
> 
> 
> like:
> ...



Back in the saddle today.  I only lifted once in the past 8 days due to travel, family crap, and being sick.  So I trained chest and back (usually they get their own day.  It wasn't a typical workout, but I first did bench press supersetted with hammer strength pull downs.  Then I did hammer strength incline presses supersetted with T bar rows.  I threw in some seated calf raises for good measure.

Because these were machines, and not my typical workout, numbers are relatively meaningless.  I'll give you my bench weights so you can see where I am at, and that I still have a ways to go:

135 x 15 (warm-up)
225 x 15 (warm-up)
275 x 10
295 x 4 (first time using this weight since I tore my cuff 2 1/2 years ago)
225 x 20 (burn set -- looking to get 35 of these by the Europa)


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2006)

you were sick through the holiday?  No boating?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2006)

Nice looking weights!

I came across this post a few minutes ago-  http://www.discussbodybuilding.com/m_87166/printable.htm  Is that you? What do you think about liquid diets for a short amount of time for losing weight?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice looking weights!
> 
> I came across this post a few minutes ago-  http://www.discussbodybuilding.com/m_87166/printable.htm  Is that you? What do you think about liquid diets for a short amount of time for losing weight?



Twas me, though I don't remember that post.  I think if you can stick to them, and they are healthy macros, its fine.

Jodi, I am not that bad, and we did go out yesterday.  The weather was awesome this weekend.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Twas me, though I don't remember that post.  I think if you can stick to them, and they are healthy macros, its fine.
> 
> Jodi, I am not that bad, and we did go out yesterday.  The weather was awesome this weekend.


Thanks Steve. I started a liquid diet on Sunday...plan to do it for 30 days using Cytomax products. This is my third day and food smells sooooo good right now LOL.


----------



## Robboe (May 31, 2006)

I thought you told me you'd never exceed 275lbs for the bench ever again?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 31, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> I thought you told me you'd never exceed 275lbs for the bench ever again?



You thought wrong.  I said I *may* not, and that I would only do a weight that I felt I get get 10 reps with.  And I got 10 with 275, and probably could have gotten 10 with 295, I just didn't want to push it.  Also, I just felt really good yesterday.

You know what?  I am sore as hell today.


----------



## Robboe (May 31, 2006)

well then nice one.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

Come on Rob, you know he's just lying.....


----------



## Robboe (Jun 5, 2006)

He's also really crap at updating.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 5, 2006)

Frig you.  Traveling for three days, so lifting and journalling will be scarce.

I did get a mini-bike ride in yesterday on my new bike.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 8, 2006)

First a smiley, and now "cardio".

Seriously, where is the real Steve and what have you done to him?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Frig you. Traveling for three days, so lifting and journalling will be scarce.
> 
> I did get a mini-bike ride in yesterday on my new bike.


what kind of bike?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2006)

Its a GIANT.  The opposite of Rob's .... or so his girlfriend says.

Back to the gym today.  Did a bit of chest, back, bis, tris, calves and traps.  Then I worked out.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice. I got a nice bike a couple months ago...It's a Denali. (never hard of it...nice compnents, LIGHT)
jut been so dam busy..have not yet have had time to ride it...


----------



## Robboe (Jun 11, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Its a GIANT.  The opposite of Rob's .... or so his girlfriend says.



Its true, my bike is lacking in girth and length.


----------



## topolo (Jun 11, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Its true, my bike is lacking in girth and length.



and potency


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2006)

Traveled on Thursday and Friday.  Did a quick workout at the hotel gym.  Bis, tris, quads and hammies.

While I was working up to 275 for close grips on the smith machine, there was a 14 year old fat girl wearing a belly shirt, who tried to move the weight.  I had this odd feeling it was Topolo.  Weird.


----------



## topolo (Jun 17, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Traveled on Thursday and Friday.  Did a quick workout at the hotel gym.  Bis, tris, quads and hammies.
> 
> While I was working up to 275 for close grips on the smith machine, there was a 14 year old fat girl wearing a belly shirt, who tried to move the weight.  I had this odd feeling it was Topolo.  Weird.



I noticed you staring..........pervert


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2006)

watit you guys work out wieord .


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> watit you guys work out wieord .



Sprekkin de englais?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Sprekkin de englais?



Not last night LOL

Sorry about that


----------

